# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Η Γέφυρα του Αδάμ

## Παναγιώτης

Όλοι λίγο πολύ την έχουμε ακούσει να τη μνημονεύει ο Νίκος Καββαδίας σαν όριο της Ινδίας  (αφού είναι μετά τα φανάρια της Ίντιας) και για να δείξει το μακρινό ταξίδι.

             Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλος για το Νότο,
            δύσκολες βάρδιες, κακός ύπνος και μαλάρια.
            Είναι παράξενα της Ίντιας τα φανάρια
            και δεν τα βλέπεις, καθώς λένε, με το πρώτο.

 * Περ'              απ' τη γέφυρα του Αδάμ*, στη Νότιο Κίνα,
            χιλιάδες παραλάβαινες τσουβάλια σόγια.
            Μα ούτε στιγμή δεν ελησμόνησες τα λόγια
            που σου 'πανε μια κούφιαν ώρα στην Αθήνα.

Η Γέφυρα του Αδάμ είναι μια σειρά από βραχονησίδες, αμμώδη αβαθή και ξέρες στο στενό μεταξύ Ινδίας και Σριλάνκας (παλιότερα γνωστής σαν Κευλάνης) με μήκος πε΄ριπου 16 ναυτικά μίλια. Από 9° 09,7' Β 79° 25,65' Α μέχρι 9° 05,1' Β 79° 41,275' Α, Μεταξύ του νησιού Παμπάν (Pampan) της Ινδίας και του νησιού Μαννάρ (Mannar) της Σριλάνκας. Είναι στο Νότιο μέρος της κόκκινης γραμμής (που δείχνει τα θαλάσσια σύνορα των δύο χωρών) στον παρακάτω χάρτη.

AdamsBridge.jpg

Πηγή χάρτη:http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/61460.pdf

Οι Ινδοί τη λένε γέφυρα του Ράμα και έχουν ένα μύθο ότι την έχτισε ο Ράμα (νομίζω είναι ο ήρωας του έπους Ραμαγιάνα) για να βρει τη γυναίκα του στην Σριλάνκα.


Τα βάθη είναι μικρότερα από 11 m περίπου 5 μίλια από κάθε μεριά της κορυφής. Τα βάθη μεγαλώνουν απότομα στα 183 m στα δώδεκα μίλια από τη γέφυρα.



Επειδή είναι δύσκολη η ναυσιπλοΐα τα πλοία περνούν από ένα στενό στα δυτικά του νησιού Παμπάν. Από το 19ο αιώνα υπήρχαν σκέψεις να φτιαχτεί ένα κανάλι ώστε να είναι δυνατή η ναυσιπλοΐα από εκεί, έτσι θα γλιτώνουν τα 424 του περίπλου της Σριλάνκας. Αλλά υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις από τις οικολογικές οργανώσεις μια και είναι σημαντικός βιότοπος. Πρεισσότερα στοιχεία για το κανάλι σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://sethusamudram.gov.in/WhatisSethu.asp

Σε πρώτο πλάνο το νησί Μαννάρ, η Γέφυρα του Αδάμ και στο βάθος το νησί Παμπάν.
450px-Adams_Bridge_aerial.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam's_Bridge

----------


## xara

Εξαιρετικό!
Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ας δούμε λεπτομέρεια από το χάρτη του πρώτου μηνύματος σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.
AdamsBridge2.jpg

Υπάρχει κι ένα βίντεο στο Youtube που έχει τραβήξει κάποιος που πετά πάνω από την ανατολική πλευρά της (της Σριλάνκα)

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ ρε Παναγιώτη τι βάζεις !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

...Τουλάχιστον να αποκατασταθεί η αλήθεια μια και πολλοί που ακούνε τη μελοποίηση του ποιήματος του Καββαδία νομίζουν ότι είναι στη Νότιο Κίνα μια και δε φαίνεται το κόμα ανάμεσα στις φράσεις στο τραγούδι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην περιοχή γίνονται αιματηρές μάχες ανάμεσα στο στρατό της Σριλάνκα και τους αυτονομιστές αντάρτες Τίγρεις των Ταμίλ. Πριν δέκα μέρες η Κυβέρνηση της Σριλάνκα ανακοίνωσε την ανακατάληψη της πόλης Pooneryn 40 μίλια περίπου βορειοδυτικά από τη Γέφυρα του Αδάμ. (πηγή http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7738949.stm και http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2008/11/...0641227241616/ )

Σαν εμπόλεμη ζώνη η περιοχή είναι επικίνδυνη για τα πλοία που πλέουν εκέι κοντά αφού έχουν αναφερθέι επιθέσεις ακόμα και στα νότιοα της χώρας.

Χαρακτηριστικό το ποαρακάτω ραπόρτο του αμερικάνικου OFFICE OF NAVAL INTELLIGENCE (ΟΝΙ) :
1.  ONI SPECIAL ADVISORY:  SRI LANKA:  Sri Lankan government troops captured the strategic northern town of Pooneryn on 15 Nov 08, the last remaining stronghold of the separatist Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE) on the islandΆs north-west coast.  The fall of Pooneryn is considered a significant blow to the LTTE, which has held the town and surrounding areas since 1997.  This capture by the Sri Lankan government further isolates the rebel forces from their sea supplies and constrains their territory.  ONI Comment:  When government forces have scored significant gains ashore in the past, LTTE has often counterattacked with terror tactics in ports in the Island's south and east, particularly at Trincomalee.  All maritime interests are advised to maintain increased security vigilance in and near Sri Lanka waters (UPI, ONI).
Πηγή: http://www.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...1121100000.txt

Πιθανολογώ ότι θα γίνονται και νηοψίες από πολεμικά της Σριλνκας (όπως κι αν τα λένε ναυτικό ή ακτοφυλακή) μήπως βρουν εφόδια για τους αντάρτες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία περιγραφή της περιοχής από τον Alan Villers στο βιβλίο *εδώ* (όλο το ββλίο είναι πολύ καλό).

----------

